# Reheating Venison Backstraps



## kdquades (Jul 28, 2014)

Yesterday afternoon I did my first venison smoke (pictures to follow in separate post).  The meat was fantastic.  I smoked up (2) backstraps that were about 1'-0" long each.  We only ate (1) so I left the second wrapped in foil and put it back in the fridge.  

I'm looking for suggestions on the best way to re-heat the meat without drying it out.  Based on how I prepared it, I don't anticipate it drying out but still wondering how best to warm it back up (oven, back to the smoker, microwave, crockpot...?)

The meat was injected with a garlic/onion powder butter, rubbed with some sage, chili powder, cayenne pepper and then wrapped in bacon.  When I pulled it out of the smoker I wrapped it in foil.  It is still wrapped in bacon and is now in the fridge.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi!

What I love to do, is either make a pot of great rice,(black rice, red rice, brown rice or whatever you wish) or pasta, or red sauce, or whatever it be; (you could do mashed potato or whatever it is that you enjoy), and then when that's nice and warm; scoop it directly over the "room temperature" resting meat that you wish to eat, (that you've taken out of the fridge thus for a while), and then season the whole thing with olive oil, sea salt and black pepper and cut right in!

That's MY way, and perhaps not for all, but if it helps in any way, then please enjoy! I love it!

Cheers! - Leah


----------

